# Ayuda Pedal Boss Ds 2 Turbo Distortion



## christianpunkrock (Ene 10, 2012)

Bueno como soy nuevo en el foro primero que nada me presento: Soy Christian, 19 años, de Uruguay, hace tres años que estudio electronica. 

En este verano tenia ganas de hacer algo y anduve buscando circuitos por internet hasta que me decidi por hacer el pedal boss ds2 Turbo distortion, pero el primer problema que me surgio (seguro me surgiran mas posteriormente y los ponga en este mismo hilo) es que viendo el circuito del pedal me doy cuenta que los capacitores  no tienen unidad. Los que son electroliticos dicen por ejemplo 10/16 que se puede entender como 10uF/16V, pero los ceramicos tienen valores de por ejemplo 0.047, y ahi entra mi duda, ya que nose si seran 0.047 uF (47 pF) o 0.047 pF y no se si este ultimo valor exista.

Dejo el circuito para que lo vean: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PD: Cuando termine este pedal pienso subir toda la info para facilitarle a otros poder hacerlo ya que estuve buscando en internet pero no encontre a nadie que se haya puesto a hacerlo (y que lo haya subido a internet, claro esta).

PD2: Encontre en esta pagina :http://www.guitarristas.info/foros/condensador-boss-ds-2-quemado/171294 alguien que aparentemente se le quemo un diodo en ese pedal y sube imagenes de la placa. Los capacitores de color gris son los que tienen estos valores que nose identificar, y viendo la forma de estos no estoy seguro si seran ceramicos ya que esos son del tipo lenteja y estos de la foto no.

Bueno si alguien entiende mas de esto que me lo diga 

Saludos


----------



## algp (Ene 19, 2012)

Creo recordar que se suele asumir que los valores estan en µF a menos que se especifique otra cosa.

Por ejemplo C32 especifica 100P lo que seria 100 pF.
0.047 entonces se entiende como 0.047uF = 47 nF  = 47000 pF.


----------



## christianpunkrock (Ene 19, 2012)

si, al poco tiempo de que puse la pregunta y viendo mas detenidamente el circuito encontre ese capacitor de 100p y ahi supuse que lo demas estaba en µF. Ahora ya estoy haciendo el pcb, y cuando lo termine empezare a armar ese pedal. Gracias de todas formas


----------



## christianpunkrock (Feb 20, 2012)

Hola, tengo otra duda, alguien sabe que tipo de potenciometro es un tipo D? porque el potenciometro de distorcion lleva uno de 250k tipo D y no se cuales son estos :S estuve buscando en internet pero no encontre nada


----------



## Nuyel (Mar 28, 2012)

A mí me dieron uno para reparar, pues yo tampoco entiendo los pot, dicen 10A250K, W100K y A50K, no se a que se refiere la W y aquí el diagrama lo pone como G, gracias por el diagrama


----------



## christianpunkrock (Mar 28, 2012)

por lo que he visto en internet los tipo G son de respuesta log-antilog


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 4, 2012)

Para poner un lineal a LOG patas 1 y 2 con el 20% del valor del pote:
100K lineal a log>>> 100K lineal con una resistencia de 20K entre 1 y 2!!!
Para el mismo ejemplo lineal a antilog o C patas 2 y 3 con la resitencia del 20% del valor del pote:
100K lineal a antilog>>>100K lineal con una resistencia de 20k entre 2 y 3!!
para el "raro" log-antilog o W o D??? se utiliza dos resistencias del 20% del valor de pote lineal:
100K lineal a log-antilog>>>>100k lineal con una resistencisde 20K entre 1 y2 y otra resitencia de 20k entre 2 y 3!!
fácil no!!!!


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 4, 2012)

entonces si el pot es Log ¿solo necesita la resistencia de 2 y 3?
Otra solo aprovechando, ¿se puede volver Log a Lin (o lo más cercano posible)? es que no me los venden aquí ¬¬ (las electrónicas no saben lo que venden).


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 4, 2012)

Que raro que en MEXICO estando tan cerca a los USANOS no te vendan???? si en mi país (PERÚ) que está más lejos lo único que encunetro desde 1K hasta 2M son lineales, recién han llegado LOG pero solo hasta 100K!!! los antilog y log-antilog ni en sueños!!! los tengo que "fabricar" como lo explico líneas arriba; creo es más tranca hacerlos lineal a los log!!!!


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 5, 2012)

pues yo estoy más cerca a Guatemala que a USA, las electrónicas no saben ni de que les hablo cuando pido "un potenciometro lineal", les digo que tendrían una A como 100KA o A100k pero no saben ni lo que tienen y TODOS me terminan siendo logaritmicos, recuerdo que en catalogo de la tienda Steren si decían que eran lineales o logaritmicos pero ahora vas y todos los que tienen son logaritmicos ¬¬, si necesito un lineal tengo que comprarlo como preset y ponerle un palito XD


----------

